# Knit Lilac Hat with a Lacy Ribbing for a Lady



## Knittingkitty

Hi Everybody,
Here is my new cute hat with a lacy ribbing, great for sunny, but a little windy spring days. 
The hat is available in my Ravelry shop for $1.99 till March20. ( regular price is $2.99)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilac-hat-with-a-lacy-border-for-a-lady


----------



## peacefulknitter

Love it, thank you....just purchased.


----------



## Knittingkitty

peacefulknitter said:


> Love it, thank you....just purchased.


Thank you so much, Peacefulknitter! It's very kind of you and happy knitting!


----------



## run4fittness

looks great!


----------



## Knittingkitty

run4fittness said:


> looks great!


Thank you, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## willi66

Very pretty


----------



## helen4930

All your hats are so lovely! I have just purchased the one in your avatar as I keep looking at it and thinking how nice it is. Off to find some wool now!


----------



## Knittingkitty

Thank you so much,ladies! Helen, thank you so much for buying the pattern for the hat in my avatar! I hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## Rainebo

So pretty!!


----------



## raqeth

Each design you make comes out so gorgeous! Love this one! You know what else I love about your patterns? That it doesn't make any difference which yarn or color or embellishments I choose to use or not..... They ALWAYS come out wonderful! Love this hat!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## montgal

Very pretty.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Raquel, thank you so much for your inspirational comment, my dear friend! Your kind words always make me smile. 
Rainebo and Montgal, thank you so much for your compliments, too!


----------



## brdlvr27

Oh it is lovely - just purchased - I almost have every one of your patterns and I love the simplicity of each and your directions are very easy to understand. Thank you.


----------



## belleflower

Lovely shade of blue and very nice hatxx


----------



## oge designs

Very nice hat pattern, lovely colour too


----------



## Knittingkitty

Thank you so much again for your kind words, Everybody! 
Gloria, thank you so much for supporting me and I hope you will enjoy this pattern, too!


----------



## SouthernGirl

love the lacy look


----------

